# Trillium RO water



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

One of the foodmart around my place sells 5 gal of RO water at 2.99$ from Trillium water dispenser. 
Is it really RO water?
I buy RO water from BA, 5 gal at 11.99$

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I get all of my RO water from the Water Depot. It costs me $2 per 5 gallon and is real 5 stage RO water.

I have never had any issues with it and it always shows 0 across the scale on testing


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you! A little to far from Toronto.
Anything closer?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Get mine at walmart. Only some have the Culligun 5 stage self service machines so it's best to check ahead of time.

The downtown TnT super market on cherry street also has ro water machines but I've never tried them.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

TankCla said:


> One of the foodmart around my place sells 5 gal of RO water at 2.99$ from Trillium water dispenser.
> Is it really RO water?
> I buy RO water from BA, 5 gal at 11.99$
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


At that price your better off buying an RO unit.
BA sometimes sells tap water instead of RO


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

One more reason why I hate BA....

Not only do the staff usually miss-guide you, or a bunch of ass-hats, but they clearly rip you off.

$12 for 5G of RO.... Look up a Water Depot or any Water store like that... I promise you BA isn't doing anything special with that water.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> At that price your better off buying an RO unit.
> BA sometimes sells tap water instead of RO


I bought Seapora freshwater 5 gal bottle. I don't know if they are selling RO water (made by them).


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Get mine at walmart. Only some have the Culligun 5 stage self service machines so it's best to check ahead of time.


Today I was at walmart on eglinton ave e, the closest to me, and on the flyer attached to the machine, they show only 4 stages: sediment filters, activated carbon, reverse osmosis and ultraviolet light.

Where is the one with 5 stages you buy from?


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I sometimes buy the RO Trillium water from Rona when I need water immediately. It's good, I have a TDS meter which reads 4 which gives me better readings than my RO unit where I get 8. It's 2.99 tax included as you stated. Haven't had any problems with it so far. BA is a rip off for water, don't get why people buy it from there.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Today I was at walmart on eglinton ave e, the closest to me, and on the flyer attached to the machine, they show only 4 stages: sediment filters, activated carbon, reverse osmosis and ultraviolet light.
> 
> Where is the one with 5 stages you buy from?


I THINK the 5th stage is adding Ozone to the water. Not sure what it does, but for a reef aquarium it's not needed.


----------

